# [H-Frostwolf]PvP-Gilde gesucht



## dodrio (1. April 2014)

Hey
Ich suche ne PvP-Gilde auf Frostwolf, welche nicht allzu gross ist, sondern eher familiär. Sie sollte auch für mich als Schurken und PvP Anfänger platz haben.
Ausserdem sollte der Spass im Vordergrund stehen und es sollte keinen Druck von wegen Gear oder sowas da sein, da ich nicht zum Hardcore PvPler mutieren möchte ^^
Lg dodro


----------

